# 2006 Orbea Orca Sizing



## jtheskier

My girlfriend is considering an Orbea Orca and I'm trying to help her decide what size she'd be happiest with. Currently, she rides a Specialized Allez 52cm that was her first bike. She is 5'4" with a 29.75" inseam. She road several bikes prior to this purchase, and decided on this size based on suggestions from several LBS salesman and because it seemed to be the most comfortable.

I've read through a couple of different sizing threads, but most topics seem to be in more the 54cm -57cm range. I'm hoping to get some input for the 48cm-51cm range and perhaps from woman if possible.

Going strictly by the manufacturer sizing specs it seems that the 51cm Orca would be the most similar fit. The top tube length is 535mm vs. 537mm. on her Allez. I sized my 57cm orbea strictly using manufacturer's specs and I'm happy with the fit.

In my research I've come across a few different people in the 5'6"-5'9" range that claim to ride the 51cm bike and is the reason I'm skeptical here of the 51cm for her. I've read a few comments that the orbea's fit large because of the way Orbea measures (measuring vertically to the top tube instead of along the seat tube), but owning both an Orbea and a Specialized this doesn't seem to be true when I measure.

My theory is that it's just personal preference. Because it was my gf's first road bike, perhaps she preferred the bigger 52cm frame because she didn't have to lean over as far from her seat being way up on the 50cm. Also, perhaps the LBS employees recommended the 52cm for the same reason. She uses a 90mm stem on her 52cm.

It seems to me that she could probably go either way, depending if she wanted a more aggressive racing fit (48cm + longer stem) or a more casual fit (51cm +shorter stem), but I'm very interested to hear what suggestions and experiences you all may have.

Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## heat010

*This is what I got assessed*

Hi,

Just wanted to drop you the info on my sizing from a whole fit session I got from a LBS. I'm a guy with the exact same height and inseam and after an assessment these were my dimension recommendations:

48cm frame
9 cm stem
170 mm crank
42 cm bar (center to center)
Seat Height 82.5 cm
Bar Height 84.5 cm
Seat setback 6 cm

After the fitting I was really amazed. I did some spinning on the frame at the shop and usually I felt really comfortable. Went from the hoods down to the drops and didn't feel like I was cramped or stretched. Really amazing fit.

I would recommend though is to go through a fit session (the ones who use the fit kit) and it will really pay off in the end in terms of being correctly dialed in on sizing. Then you can get the right frame.

Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## litespeedchick

heat: what top tube length did they suggest?

jtheskier: has your gf considered the women specific Diva, which is actually lighter than the Orca? If she has, I would be interested to hear if she had toe-overlap.


----------



## heat010

*Oh on top tube*

To answer a missed question, the LBS definitely recommended a 51 cm top tube for the Orbeas at the extreme end it would have been a 52.5, but I would have had to go to something like a 8 cm stem.

The 51 cm with a 9 cm stem was a perfect fit. Didn't feel too stretched, just nicely compact and a comfortable position. Remember that was based upon my height of 5'4 and my arm length is normal.


----------



## edmundtan

*Orbea Diva*

Orbea is offering a woman-specific version of the Orca called the Diva. You should check that out. At 5' 4" I think a size 49 with a 51cm top tube length and an appropriate stem length should fit her well.

As an alternative, Specialized has a wider range of woman-specific bikes and frame sizes in their Ruby range.

Best to find a bike shop that is well versed in bike fit that can help her. Just remember that an uncomfortable fit can quickly put a rider off cycling so be thorough in finding a solution. 

Good luck.


----------

